# cuban cigars



## jeffmariola (Dec 27, 2007)

Dear Expats,
I'm an American living in London who is traveling for 8 days back to the states on business. Can I bring Cuban cigars for personal consumption? 
If so how many?
Thank you!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jeffmariola said:


> Dear Expats,
> I'm an American living in London who is traveling for 8 days back to the states on business. Can I bring Cuban cigars for personal consumption?
> If so how many?
> Thank you!


I thought you couldn't take Cuban cigars into America? Thought they were banned


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is still illegal for US citizens to buy or import Cuban cigars, although there are plenty of online companies that will deliver to your door. Whether they are authentic or not is another matter!

Generally US customs don't care if a small quantity are brought in for personal use, but you are supposed to remove the band. I took in a box last year and wasn't questioned.


_


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds to me like you're just tempting fate. This comes directly (via copy and paste) from the US Customs website on Customs Information for Non-residents:

"Cigars of Cuban origin are generally prohibited entry, even for personal use. Check with the Customs attaché at the American Embassy if you have any questions on this subject. "

Surely for 8 days you can make do with the inferior non-Cuban cigars. It might make you appreciate your stash back in London a bit more. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jeffmariola (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like the Cubans stay home. Thanks to all of you for such a quick response.
Regards,
Jeff


----------

